# Kiến thức cần biết trước khi đầu tư máy cán tôn 2 tầng



## CUNMAC (2/12/21)

_Hiện nay, nhu cầu sử dụng tôn lợp vào các công trình lớn nhỏ ngày càng tăng cao. Ngoài các ưu điểm như chống nóng tốt, nhẹ, bền thì tôn lợp còn làm tăng giá trị thẩm mỹ cho các công trình. Cho nên việc đầu tư mở xưởng sản xuất và phân phối tôn lợp sẽ là một lựa chọn mang lại lợi nhuận cao cho các xưởng cán tôn hay đại lý vật liệu xây dựng_

_Ở Việt Nam, máy cán tôn 2 tầng đã trở thành lựa chọn đầu tư hàng đầu cho các xưởng cán tôn lớn nhỏ. Vậy tại sao các ông chủ xưởng tôn lại chọn đầu tư máy cán tôn 2 tầng? Trước khi đầu tư máy cán tôn 2 tầng cần phải tìm hiểu những gì? Đầu tư máy cán tôn 2 tầng ra sao để tạo lợi nhuận dài hạn? Ở bài viết này của _*CUNMAC*_ sẽ cung cấp cẩm nang thông tin về đầu tư máy cán tôn 2 tầng để bạn có thể tham khảo trước khi bỏ một khoản đầu tư lớn vào loại máy cán tôn này._

*1. Máy cán tôn là gì?*
Máy cán tôn là loại máy tạo hình các loại tôn lợp từ những cuộn tôn tròn. Tùy từng loại máy mà tôn sẽ được gia công để tạo thành tôn sóng vuông, tôn sóng laphong, tôn sóng tròn hoặc tôn sóng ngói hay sóng giả ngói. Từ cuộn tôn, sau khi sử dụng máy cán, sẽ tạo nên loại sóng và kích thước chiều dài tôn như ý muốn và đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ cho công trình xây dựng. cùng nhiều ưu điểm khác. 




Thành phẩm của máy cán tôn sẽ được ứng dụng để làm tôn lợp, vách ngăn hoặc tôn úp nóc cho các công trình. Máy cán tôn được sử dụng rất nhiều trong lĩnh vực chế tạo, sản xuất các vật liệu công nghiệp.

Các loại máy cán tôn: 

*Chia theo loại sóng tôn bao gồm: *


Máy cán tôn sóng vuông (phổ biến loại 5 sóng, 6 sóng, 9s sóng và 11 sóng)
Máy cán tôn sóng laphong
Máy cán tôn sóng tròn ( phổ biến 14 sóng)
Máy cán tôn sóng ngói, sóng Ruby
Máy cán tôn kết hợp dập vòm
Máy cán tôn Lockseam / Seam lock / Standing seam
Máy cán tôn Kliplock
Máy cán úp nóc (sóng thẳng)


> Tham khảo>>> Cập nhật bảng giá máy cán tôn mới nhất



*Phân chia số lượng tầng:*


Máy cán tôn 1 tầng
Máy cán tôn 2 tầng
Máy cán tôn 3 tầng
*Máy cán tôn 2 tầng* là một loại máy cán tôn, với  2 tầng khác nhau kết hợp giữa CHỈ HAI loại tầng sóng, tôn thành phẩm của máy có thể là tôn sóng vuông, tôn sóng tròn, tôn sóng laphong hay tôn giả ngói,…

Máy cán tôn 2 tầng thường kết hợp với M_áy dập vòm tôn._

*2. Câu hỏi thường gặp về máy cán tôn 2 tầng*
Thông thường, với chủ xưởng cán tôn mới vào ngành, thường hỏi những câu như:

*Câu hỏi 1:* Máy 2 tầng là mình ra được tôn sóng vuông, sóng tròn với tôn la phong  và tôn sóng ngói luôn phải không?

*Trả lời:*

Như đề cập ở trên, máy cán tôn 2 tầng là loại máy kết hợp giữa *CHỈ HAI loại tầng sóng* khác nhau. Tôn thành phẩm của máy có thể là sự kết hợp của 2 loại tôn ví dụ như:


Máy cán tôn 2 tầng sóng vuông + sóng lafong
Máy cán tôn 2 tầng sóng vuông công nghiệp (5s, 6s) + sóng vuông dân dụng (9s, 11s) => Ví dụ máy cán tôn 2 tầng 5 sóng và 9 sóng vuông.
Máy cán tôn 2 tầng sóng vuông + sóng tròn (14s) => Ví dụ máy cán tôn 2 tầng 11 sóng và sóng tròn 14 sóng
Máy cán tôn 2 tầng sóng tròn + sóng lafong
Máy cán tôn 2 tầng sóng ngói/Ruby + sóng lafong
Máy cán tôn 2 tầng sóng ngói/Ruby + sóng vuông
Máy cán tôn 2 tầng sóng ngói/ Ruby + sóng tròn




Máy sẽ được thiết kế tùy theo nhu cầu biên dạng và ngân sách của khách hàng, có thể thiết kế các loại biên sóng đặc biệt cho các dự án khác nhau.

*Câu hỏi 2:*

Đối với máy cán tole 2 tầng 9 sóng vuông với sóng laphong, nếu khách hàng cần 6 sóng thì 9 sóng vuông có thể hạ xuống thành 6 sóng được không? 

*Trả lời: *

Có. Nếu máy cán tôn 2 tầng hiện tại là 9 sóng vuông và sóng laphong, thì mình có thể hạ 9 sóng thành 6 sóng bằng cách thay 1 bộ con lăn và 1 bộ dao cắt mới, nhà xưởng cán tôn có thể tự thay thế tùy nhu cầu.

*3. Ưu điểm của máy cán tôn 2 tầng*
Máy cán tôn 2 tầng có khá nhiều ưu điểm và đây là lí do các chủ xưởng cán tôn hay ưu tiên đầu tư loại máy này:


Máy có năng suất cao, có thể tạo ra 2 loại tôn sóng khác nhau, với tốc độ cán lớn (đặc biệt với tôn sóng vuông và sóng tròn) cho ra thành phẩm chất lượng.
Tiết kiệm chi phí và diện tích xưởng hơn so với đầu tư 2 máy cán tôn riêng biệt.
Máy được thiết kế kiểu dáng, màu sắc và tôn thành phẩm, số sóng theo mong muốn của khách hàng.
Máy cán tôn 2 tầng tiện lợi, giúp tối ưu nhân công (chỉ cần 1-2 người vận hành) và độ an toàn cao.
Đơn giản, dễ sử dụng. So với máy cán tôn 1 tầng, máy cán tôn 2 tầng với cách vận hành tương tự, rất đơn giản và dễ dàng cho người sử dụng.
*4. CUNMAC Vietnam – NHÀ CHẾ TẠO MÁY CÁN TÔN CHUYÊN NGHIỆP*
CUNMAC Vietnam là đơn vị có hơn 15 năm kinh nghiệm sản xuất các loại máy cán tôn, phục vụ cho ngành công nghiệp. Các loại linh kiện, thiết bị máy đều được nhập chính hàng từ nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng như: Nhật, Đài Loan. 

Quy trình sản xuất máy vô cùng nghiêm ngặt và được thực hiện bởi đội ngũ chuyên gia có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành. Máy có đầy đủ chế độ bảo hành, bảo dưỡng; các vấn đề và thắc mắc về máy sẽ được nhân viên hỗ trợ nhanh chóng nhất cho khách hàng. Khách hàng hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng cũng như chi phí đã bỏ ra.


----------

